# Bluebeards Beach club and villas



## moarroyo (Jun 6, 2007)

checking in on august 11. Have read some horrible reviews. Looking for quiet, clean, nice and close to everything any sugggestions?


----------



## Spence (Jun 6, 2007)

moarroyo said:


> checking in on august 11. Have read some horrible reviews. Looking for quiet, clean, nice and close to everything any sugggestions?


I spent last Christmas there and will spend next Christmas there.  I found it to be quiet, clean, nice, and close to everything (heck it's a small island).


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jun 6, 2007)

Many people mistake Bluebeards Castle and Bluebeards Beach Club as the same place. Even some reviews posted against the Beach Club were clearly meant to be the Castle.

The Castle is in bad shape courtesy of a Fairfield predecessor's apparent mismanagement. A huge lawsuit is coming to trial soon as several of the 4 Castle HOA's is suing for over $20 million in actual damages. Until then, huge delinquencies have resulted in sky high MF's and units reselling daily for $1 on Ebay.

The Beach Club is in great shape, MF's are hundreds less for a similar unit. Place never looked better. 

Ironically the Beach Club shares the same bay with the Marriott (hotel side) and is very peaceful. Winter weeks are mostly sold directly between owners at the $5,000+ level. Over 530 owners belong to their Yahoo discussion group and the resort is looking good and getting better.

My hopes are with the Castle Owners in their lawsuit, they need that money to get the place right and reduce the MF's. Super high MF's lead to even more delinquencies and even higher MF's. It's a death spiral if not fixed IMHO.


----------



## moarroyo (Jun 6, 2007)

*bluebeards beach club*

is there any night life there? do u suggest renting a car? how far or close is it to magens bay, coki beach and the ferry to st. john?


----------



## Spence (Jun 6, 2007)

moarroyo said:


> is there any night life there?


At BBC, no.


moarroyo said:


> do u suggest renting a car?


Yes.


moarroyo said:


> how far or close is it to magens bay, coki beach and the ferry to st. john?


It's a small island.  BBC is on the coast below the word 'Havensight' or thereabouts.



You can then see where everything else you asked about is.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jun 6, 2007)

It is a nice quiet resort and nightlife is really limited to the onsite restaurant. 

You definitely want to rent a car as it works out cheaper than cabs and you get immense freedom as another result.

It is one the south shore at the midway point of the island (from east to west). So everything is within a manageable drive. Charlotte Amalie (shopping) is just 2-3 miles, Red Hook (St. John/BVI ferries and charters) is just 5 miles, Magen's Bay is 6 miles (on the north coast), Coki is about 8 miles (also north shore).




moarroyo said:


> is there any night life there? do u suggest renting a car? how far or close is it to magens bay, coki beach and the ferry to st. john?


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jun 6, 2007)

PS, The entire island is less than 20 miles wide and 6 miles tall (see Spence's map).


----------



## Gerie (Jun 6, 2007)

moarroyo,

During the past high season entertainment was introduced at the Lime Tree Bistro, the resort's restaurant.  I'm not sure it will continue in the summer, which is off season with generally lower occupancy.  However there is a great deal of nightlife on St. Thomas.  

With that in mind I would definitely recommend renting a car.  Taxis are abundant, however they are expensive and charge per person, not per ride.    Consider:  Two of you go to Coki Beach for the day.  The cab fare is a minimum of $10 per person.  That would be $40 spent getting there and back to the resort.  You return to the resort, clean up and decide to go to a nice dinner in Red Hook, another $10 per person each way.  You've just spent $80 for the two of you for transportation in just one day.  A rental car would generally cost between $250 and $300 per week, unless you hook up with a good bargain.  Having your own car provides the freedom to come and go whenever and wherever you like.  It's also lots of fun to drive on St. Thomas. STAY LEFT!  

The island is small, 13 miles by 4 miles (but I always say you have to add altitude miles because it is a very hilly island) so proximity is relative.  Magen's Bay, Coki Beach and the Red Hook ferry to St. John are all about 20-30 minutes away.  Downtown Charlotte Amalie is about 15 minutes from the resort.  

Bluebeard's Beach Club is quiet, only 74 units on it's own beach.  It is clean and well maintained.  I think it is very very nice.  I will be returning to the resort for my eleventh straight year.  I never consider exchanging because I absolutely love it there and would be miserable if I had to miss a trip.  I know several owners who go more than once a year.  I agree with John and his assessment of the negative posts.  They are either confusing the two resorts with the Bluebeard's name or they are folks who are happy only in the Brand Name high profile resorts or in 5 star resorts.  Bluebeard's Beach Club is neither.  

I will be at the resort from August 4-August 18.  You'll most likely find us on the beach or having an afternoon bushwhacker (or 3) at the pool bar.  If you have any further questions please feel free to ask.

Gerie


----------



## moarroyo (Jun 6, 2007)

*bluebeards beach club*

thanks gerie, then we will see you there. We are in from 8/11-8/18. we got unit QL. any idea how this is. do you know if the rooms have a terrace and it says the rooms are all ocean front, is that true? Any suggestions where to eat, moderatly prices, good caribbean food? What would be a good airfare for that month and also any suggestions of where to rent a car? Does the resort charge a fee for you to park there? Are the drinks pricey at the pool bar? Any suggestions at which beaches you must see or sights that are a must see? I know I'm asking a lot of questions but I appreciate all your help.


----------



## Gerie (Jun 6, 2007)

All top floor units are Queen Lofts....I don't know, though, my unit in Building A always has a king bed.  These rooms are basically studios, without a separate bedroom, but the bed is in a loft up a flight of stairs.  Below is the living room with pullout, kitchenette and bathroom.  I like the space it provides for two.  One year we did it with two teens and it was admittedly tight but do-able.  Most of the time is spent outdoors anyhow.  

All the units have terraces, some with roofs, others with umbrellas.  

All rooms are ocean front.  I guess.  John and Spence, help me out here. How far from the back buildings, C-G, to the beach? The resort is in an L shape, with the shorter leg perpendicular and closer to the beach.  The longer leg runs parallel to the beach.  There are some grounds and the pool between those units and the sand.  It's not a great distance at all, though.

There is no parking fee, but I do want to warn you that there is a utility charge of, I believe $18 per day charged to non-owners.  

Pool bar drinks are moderate.  Last year it was $5 or $6 for frozen drinks.  John has been there more recently than me and I'm sure has better information on the pool bar than I do.  The restaurant also has a bar open in the evenings.  

If you haven't booked your air or car I suggest you do so as soon as possible.  Both seem to be rising for August.  I can't suggest a good airfare as I don't know from where you are travelling.  Out of New York the airfare is running around $450-$550.  I usually get the best car rates for August from Avis, using the American Airlines code K817100.  Avis and Budget allow the cars to take the car barge to St. John.  Hertz does not.  Hotwire also has relatively good rates.  

Food:  Cuzzin's and Fungi's for good, reasonably priced local West Indian food. Other moderately priced restaurants that we like are Greenhouse, Iggie's, Molly Malones, Caribbean Steakhouse and Saloon, Hook Line and Sinker.  There are more, but I'm getting tired and not thinking well.  There's fast food on the island as well, and many more upscale restaurants.

As I mentioned, I love Coki Beach.  It also has great beachfront food shacks and bars.  I also like Secret Harbour and Sapphire beaches. If you like snorkeling, as I do, these are the best on the island.  Magen's is beautiful, and I suppose a must-see, but I'm not crazy about it.  No snorkeling, very calm water with sandy bottom.  Very hot in a protected cove.  Not much water fun for me, but great people watching.  If you go to Magen's, stop at Udder Delight at the top of the road for what seems like the best shakes in the world (with or without alcoholic beverage).  My second favorite beach is the one at our resort.  Very uncrowded, some small waves and enough snorkeling to keep me interested.  

As loathsome as it might be, go talk to the sales rep. to get your VIP package.  This includes a great deal:  50% off an all-day sail aboard the New Horizons.  This will take you to two snorkeling spots (they provide the equipment) feed you muffins for breakfast and a decent lunch on board, unlimited drinks all day.  I've done it a gazillion times and will do it again.  Definitely worth suffering through the horrible sales pitch.  It'll also get you a free bottle of rum.  

I love to go downtown.  I'm not a shopper, but still like to go one morning or afternoon. Watch the cruise ship schedule and go when there are no more than 2 ships in port.  There must be at least one for all the shops to be open.  

Hopefully others will chime in with some of their favorite places, activities, suggestion etc. 

Gerie


----------



## Spence (Jun 7, 2007)

Here's the view from most of the units that are back from the beach and look across the pool and/or activities area/shuffleboard.  Buildings A&B are to the right in this picture.
Buildings A&B are to the left in this link Click here and are closest to the beach. .


----------



## moarroyo (Jun 7, 2007)

great thanks!


----------



## moarroyo (Aug 9, 2007)

*which is better in usvi/bvi?*

be there on saturday. printed out many ferry schedules and they are confusing. can anyone make some recommendations. want to know the quickest way to St. JOhn, Virgin gorda, and Tortola and from which dock to leave from ( red hook vs. CA). Also once I get there what to do? I definately want to see the Baths but what about beaches? which one is better on each island?
please help. oh I'm staying at bluebeards beach club and villas
thanks!!

oh anyne use dependable rent a car?


----------



## johnmfaeth (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi,

I'll be arriving on STT this Sunday, 8/12, will be staying at Megan's Point. However, I will be at the BBC each afternoon by 12 or 1 (Monday - Wednesday). The mornings will be spent at government offices getting a bunch of timeshare paperwork processed.

The two main bartenders are Dave and Stan, theirs a new one two, forget her name. Ask any of them to point out Gerie (good friend - posted earlier in thread) or me (John Faeth) and will be delighted to share all knowledge. Gerie is already there with BF (also John - great guy) and will stay until the 18th

You will find the resort to be a small yet VERY friendly place. 

Be aware that the USVI is on island time. Great each local with a proper "good morning" or "good afternoon" and await a response before anything else, they are quite proper and it will go a long way.

The rest of the knowledge awaits you at the pool bar !!!

PS. Should you have any trouble checking in or with your unit, the front desk ladies are pretty good. The Wyndham St. Thomas GM has his office there too and is a nice, helpful person. His name is Ken.

Also send me your name in a Private Message so I know who to lookout for. This is my 18th visit to the USVI, I'm Wyndham's largest owner on STT.

See you in paradise !!!

John

I have not used Dependable, but have heard the name many times.


----------



## kcgriffin (Aug 9, 2007)

Spence,

We were there last Christmas, and will be there again this Christmas.  Look for you at the pool bar!


----------

